# Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

Moin!

Wie schon im thema beschrieben frage ich mich, was bei Stippruten den teils exhorbitanten Preis rechtfertigt?


Ich stippe nicht und habe es auch in Zukunft erstmal nicht vor.
Ist ne reine Interessenfrage.

Dreht es sich hierbei um Gewicht? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, eine Teleskoprute für 600€ zu kaufen wird mir schlecht 

Die gehen doch sicherlich genauso schnell kaputt wie andere Teleskopruten auch?


Liebe Grüße
Heino


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/K...-XL-Pack-13m-841Gramm-4-lange-Kits::1955.html

Was zur Hölle?  


dafür bekomme ich 800 Kopfruten vom Grabbeltisch


----------



## Potti87 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Na denn los, auf zum Grabbeltisch!


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Das ist kein schlechtreden dieser Ruten ich habe sowas noch nie in der Hand gehabt, aber ist das einfach Geldmacherei, Prestige der Stippelite? 

Ist man einfach der Boss mit so einer Rute? Oder hat man wirkliche Vorteile die diesen Preis - ich sage mal vorsichtig- "rechtfertigen"?

Für das Geld kriege ich einen schönen Gebrauchtwagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Da es das Angebot gibt, gibt's sicher dazu eben auch Nachfrage..

Jeder der das Geld ausgibt, wird wissen warum.

Und ich vermute mal auf Grund dessen, dass Angler nicht gerade eine homogene Masse sind, sondern viele unterschiedlichste Motivationen haben, dass vom bessern Handling, leichterem Angeln bis hin zum schlichten "Haben wollen" alles dabei sein kann und vermutlich auch ist..

Und ich vermute, dass das bei jedem auch noch eine anders gelagerte Motivation sein wird.

Die gleiche Diskussion kannst Du bei allen anderen Rutentypen führen oder bei Rollen..

Oder warum zahlt man für den einen Gummifisch das 4-fache wie für den praktisch gleichaussehenden vom Mitbewerber?

Weil einem selber das Produkt genau dieses Geld wert ist - warum auch immer....


Das Schöne:
Es gibt für (fast) jedes Bedürfnis auch das passende Produkt..


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Ich finde es nur sehr auffallend.


Stippruten bekomme ich locker für 3000€ gleich von mehreren Anbietern.

Da muss ich bei ner normalen Spinnrute schon sehr lange suchen bis ich in diese Preisklasse komme.

Selbst Fliegenruten hören im Schnitt bei 800€ auf. Sicher gibts auch da Ausnahmen, aber bei den Stippruten fällts halt besonders auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Aus 13 m Länge kannste ja auch 4 Fliegenruten basteln - so mal rein Materialmäßig..
;-)


----------



## Potti87 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Der Punkt der Stippangelei mit der Kopfrute liegt einfach darin, das du sehr gezielt und genau auf deinem angelegten Futterplatz fischen kannst bzw. mittels Polecup punktgenau und halbwegs geräuschlos nachfüttern kannst. Um das allerdings mehrere Stunden hintereinander konzentriert zu tun, sollte das Gerät, in dem Fall die Kopfrute, entsprechend leicht, steif und gut austariert sein. Dafür braucht es aber schon gutes Carbonmaterial bzw. gute Ingenieurs- und Entwicklungsarbeit und das kostet eben richtig Geld.

Sicher bezahlt man den Name oft in gewissem Maße mit aber das ist in anderen Bereichen ebenfalls so.


----------



## wobbler68 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Hallo

@H.Senge
Die gehen doch sicherlich genauso schnell kaputt wie andere Teleskopruten auch?

Steckruten gehen genauso schnell kaputt.


Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen eine Kopfrute(14 m) ,
am Wasser in der Hand zu halten die ü 3000 DM gekostet hat.#6







Aber trotzdem würde ich mir so etwas nicht kaufen.wenn jemand so etwas braucht ,warum nicht.
Ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse kommt immer ein "Luxus" Aufpreis vom Hersteller dazu ,ist aber völlig normal.


----------



## Potti87 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Die Bereitschaft um soviel Geld dafür auszugeben kommt eben mit der Leidenschaft und Euphorie die man für eine Angelart entwickelt.


----------



## Lorenz (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> .-...Stippelite?
> 
> Ist man einfach der Boss mit so einer Rute? Oder hat man wirkliche Vorteile die diesen Preis - ich sage mal vorsichtig- "rechtfertigen"?



Vermutlich handelt es sich um ein absolutes Highend-Produkt das nur in geringen Stückzahlen gefertigt wird. Gewisse Kosten müssen trotzdem gedeckt werden; das Ding kommt ja nicht einfach irgendwie aus einem 3D Drucker und wurde vorher auch wohl kaum mit ein paar Mausklicks desgined und war dann "druckreif". E-Teile müssen auch noch in Zukunft verfügbar sein. Performance/Gewicht an die Spitze zu treiben, dürfte bei so einer Rute auch nicht gerade einfach sein. Du verlinkst zudem auf die Herstellerseite, wo vermutlich der UVP verlangt wird.? Ausserdem besteht das Set ja offenbar nicht nur aus einer Rute. Inwiefern der Preis  gerechtfertigt ist kann ich nicht sagen.  Das muss eh jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Das wichtigste:
Keiner zwingt dich das Teil zu kaufen!


----------



## Andal (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Komm einfach nächtes Jahr auf die Stippermesse nach Bremen. Ich geb dir einen Kaffee aus und anschließend erkläre ich dir direkt an den Sachen, wo die Unterschiede sind. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Eigentlich ganz einfach....günstige Kopfruten sind oft aus Glasfaser...Glasfaser ist billiges Material, schwer und wabbelig...im Prinzip sind solche Ruten ohne Ausnahme für die Tonne...außer man nutzt die mal kurz zum Köfi stippen.

Richtige Stippen sind aus Carbon...lange Ruten sind aufwändig in der Herstellung und es bedarf auch hochwertigeres Carbon wegen der Steifheit...bei Billigcarbon würde eine lange Kopfrute auch wabbeln. Solche Ruten wiegen für ihre Länge recht wenig...auch ein Muss beim Stippen. 

Solche Ruten gehen nicht so schnell kaputt wie "normale" Ruten, sondern sind deutlich empfindlicher.


----------



## Hümpfi (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Grundsätzlich muss man unterscheiden zwischen Teleruten (Lang-lang oder Whip) und einer Steckrute (Pole) unterscheiden. Eine whip ist deutlich günstiger ald eine Pole. Mit ihr geht es gezielt auf kleinere Fische in Masse. Gefüttert wird aus der Hand da nicht abgesteckt werden muss ist man bei viel Kleinfisch der pole überlegen. Solche Teleruten sind dann eben am grappeltisch für 5€ zu bekommen und daher entsteht der komische eindruck warum manche Poles so Teuer sind. Die Teuersten Whips die ich kenne gehen bis 500€ jedoch tuens günstigere Modelle auch.

Wenn die Whip an ihre grenzen Stößt z.b. die Fische sind zu groß, Strömung zu Stark, Gewässer sehr Flach usw kommt die Pole zum Einsatz. Diese ist eine Steckrute und wird zum anlanden des Fisches abgesteckt. Neben dem Füttern aus der Hand kann man hier auch auf denn Polecup zurückgreifen. Genauer und Zentrierter Angeln ist mit keiner anderen Angelmethode möglich. Desweiteren braucht man oftmals mehrere Kits mit verschiedenen Montagen z. B. ein Kit mit einer Leichten Montage, eins mit einer Svhweren zum liegen lassen, eins für einen 2ten Futterplatz usw. 
Poles sind deshalb so Teuer da viel Material gebraucht wird, das ganze meist im Bundle mit mehren Kits verkauft wird und die Verkaufszahlen auch gering sind.

Weiterhin gibt es verschiedene Modelle z.b. Großfischruten, Allrounder, Kanalruten usw. Das Spielt beim Preis auch noch eine Rolle.

ich hoffe das ist alles einigermaßen verständlich ansonsten nachfragen

mfg


----------



## Purist (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Habe selber nur billigste (und uralte) Glasfaserstippen, hatte so ein 1500€+ Ding aber auch schon in der Hand. Ich war danach ziemlich erstaunt, wie leicht 13m lange Ruten sein können und bezog das auf die Preisgestaltung. 

Für Wettkampfangler und Hobbyprofis, die ausschließlich Stippen gehen, sind das gewiss tolle Geräte. Für Köfi- oder ab und zu Bratpfannenstipper, Leute deren Gewässer keine 13m breit sind, ist das natürlich völlig übertrieben. 
Aber da fängt das Problem schon an: Leute die nur selten (nebenbei) stippen gehen, begreifen gar nicht einmal, das man damit im gleichen Zeitraum deutlich mehr Friedfische fangen kann, wie mit jeder anderen Methode. Woher soll dann das Verständnis für diese Ruten und deren Eigenschaften kommen?


----------



## Gardenfly (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

habe hier ein osteuropäischen Wagen kann ich damit auch Formel 1 fahren?

wenn jetzt hä kommt-genau das ist der Vergleich 5zu 800€ Ruten-


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

...und es geht nicht nur ums Gewicht, sondern die Steifheit des Materials. Bewegt man eine 8m Glasgaser-Bahnschranke wippt die nach wie doof & der Fisch spielt Jojo.
Neben den Materialkosten spielt sicherlich die größte Rolle, dass sämtliche Entwicklungs- & Produktionskosten auf eine im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten sehr geringe Stückzahl verteilt werden müssen.


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

hmm ok also liegt es tatsächlich an der Verarbeitung und dem Material.

Nur die Ansprüche der Angler zu perfektionieren und limitierte kleinstauflagen einer Rute sind doch bei jeder anderen Angelart auch möglich.

Das war wirklich eine ganz wertungsfreie und sachliche Frage, eben weils mir aufgefallen ist, dass es gerade bei Stippen unglaubliche Ausschläge nach oben gibt, welche es bei Spin- Grund- Allround- Posen-Pilk-Brandungs- Fliegenruten nicht gibt. Und da gibt es mit sicherheit auch extreme Ansprüche für extreme Situationen.


----------



## Purist (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Wenn ich mir vor Augen führe wie in anderen europäischen Ländern noch immer gestippt wird, ich das Angebot dieser teuren Ruten sehe, auf die Anzahl an Modellen bezogen, will ich nicht ganz an den geringen Absatz glauben. Die Qualität und Verarbeitung solcher Blanks ist natürlich eine schwierigere Angelegenheit, die kostet Geld, während billigere Stangenware nur die Standardblanks bekommt.. 

Aber da hilft schon eine kleine Rechnung: Teure Spinnrute mit 3m Länge und deren Kosten mal 4,3.. dann sind wir im 13m Bereich. Dann stimmen die Preise wieder.


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Ich bezweifel, dass es die Länge der Rute ist.

In dem Endpreis einer Rute ist das Material doch nur ein Bruchteil.  Entwicklung, Prototypen, Werbung, Personal, Betriebskosten, Gewinn, Mehrwertsteuer, usw, usw.


----------



## Gardenfly (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Das war wirklich eine ganz wertungsfreie und sachliche Frage, eben weils mir aufgefallen ist, dass es gerade bei Stippen unglaubliche Ausschläge nach oben gibt, welche es bei Spin- Grund- Allround- Posen-Pilk-Brandungs- Fliegenruten nicht gibt. Und da gibt es mit sicherheit auch extreme Ansprüche für extreme Situationen.



bei Fliegenruten schon mal Sage oder Hardy gesehen?


----------



## GandRalf (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Wer der "Beste" sein will, dessen Geldbeutel muss leiden!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321100842258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Auch den Text dazu lesen!#6


----------



## cafabu (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Moinsen,
ist zwar eine Michlchrechnung weil Rollenkalter und Ringe dazukommen, aber eine Hy End Spezialrute mit 3m länge für 666 Euronen, sind schon 13m Hy End Stippe.


----------



## Purist (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass es die Länge der Rute ist.
> 
> In dem Endpreis einer Rute ist das Material doch nur ein Bruchteil.  Entwicklung, Prototypen, Werbung, Personal, Betriebskosten, Gewinn, Mehrwertsteuer, usw, usw.



Schaue dir die Modelle über 2000€ einmal genauer an, du kaufst quasi mehrere Ruten, dank den Paketen, und die 13m.
Werbung? Dafür ist der Markt eigentlich zu eng abgesteckt, zudem ist es ein in weiten Teilen Europas beliebter Wettkampfsektor, was teures "drumherum" nicht notwendig macht.
Einzig die Herstellung könnte teuer sein, wenn noch in Europa z.B. Italien, produziert wird. Gleiches gilt für Entwicklung, aber nur deshalb, weil es wirklich ein sehr spezieller Profisektor ist. Rein technisch ist der Karpfensektor dagegen noch eine reine Spielwiese.


----------



## BigEarn (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> bei Fliegenruten schon mal Sage oder Hardy gesehen?




Welche Sage kommt denn ansatzweise an die Kopfrutenpreise ran? Das Preisspektrum von Sage findest du bei mindestens 5 weiteren namenhaften Herstellern im Fliegenfischerbereich |rolleyes


----------



## Tino34 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/K...-XL-Pack-13m-841Gramm-4-lange-Kits::1955.html
> 
> Was zur Hölle?
> 
> ...




 Schon mal ne 8m Stippe (Teleskop) vom Grabbeltisch 3 Stunden gefischt? ;+ 

 Sicherlich ist der Anschaffungspreis recht hoch, im ersten Augenblick! Aber in deinem angeführten Bsp. Kaufst du 1 Stange + 4 Topsets (Kits)! Aber auch hier gibt's eine "Szene" die zum Fetischisten werden! 

 High End, eine aufgebaute Spinnrute kostet ca. 400 - 500€ für 2,70m Länge!!! Dann brauchst noch ne Rolle +200 - 500€)

 es geht auch so Spinnrute 2,70m 50€ + Rolle mit Schur 50€, ja das fängt auch, 
 die Frage ist, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, welchen Anspruch hat man an das zu verwendende Gerät! Die einen mögen geiz ist geil, die anderen wollen nur High End! Beides fängt ohne Frage!

 Ich habe früher sehr aktiv gestippt und hatte eine 11,5m und eine 14m Diaflash, damals High End!!! Und ich kenne auch noch die 8m Germina Steckrute!!! 

 Aber glaub mir die Rute ist zwar in der Anschaffung das teuerste aber Liste mal das Zubehör für einen "Profi Stippfischer" zusammen!!! Nicht zu vergessen das notwendige Auto!!! Vor 15 Jahren konnte in meinem kleinem VW auch keiner mehr Mitfahren, heute fährt man mindestens nen Combi!

 Aber nun zur Frage Rechtfertigt das den Preis: Fahr in einen Angelladen und schieb dir ne 7m oder 8m Schwabbeltele für 50€ aus und halt die mal 10min und dann nimm dir ne 11m Steckrute von xy in die Hand.
 Es sind WELTEN!!! und nicht nur für nen kurzen Moment.


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Ok ihr seid euch ja alle ziemlich einig.

Wie gesagt ich habe nicht vor, eine Stipprute mehr als 10 Minuten in den Händen zu halten, weil ich nicht der Freund von Friedfisch und Ansitz bin 

Ich habe auch eine Baitcastercombo für 700€ Rute + Rolle.

Ich geh aber auch an den BAch mit meienr Sweepfire Rute + Sweepfire Rolle, wo die Schnur teurer war, als der Rest.  

Alles hat sein Einsatzgebiet, und die Bachrute muss halt auch mal in den Matsch fallen dürfen, ohne dass ich weinen muss.


----------



## Gardenfly (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Welche Sage kommt denn ansatzweise an die Kopfrutenpreise ran? Das Preisspektrum von Sage findest du bei mindestens 5 weiteren namenhaften Herstellern im Fliegenfischerbereich |rolleyes



auch den Komentar dess gelesen wo zu geschrieben habe? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Gescheite Carbonfaser und Matten kosten auch Geld.... spreche da aus Erfahrung weil die Abteilung nebenan mit das teuerste Carbonzeugs herstellen lässt. Ist aber reine Made in Japan Faser .... bei 13m Ruten brauchst du die besten Fasern auch....


Wer sich dann vorstellt, dass mit ner Stipprute + Gummizug Barben bis 70cm am Rhein aus der Strömung gedrillt werden sollen... da braucht es schon etwas Ingeneurskunst -  sonst splittert dir das Carbon nur so um die Ohren


----------



## Gardenfly (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

eine billige Rute mag vom Aufdruck her das selbe wiegen-aber spätestens wenn man beide mal eine Stunde in der Hand hatte wird man den unterschied merken .


----------



## racoon (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wer sich dann vorstellt, dass mit ner Stipprute + Gummizug Barben bis 70cm am Rhein aus der Strömung gedrillt werden sollen... da braucht es schon etwas Ingeneurskunst -  sonst splittert dir das Carbon nur so um die Ohren



Dafür benötigt man aber nicht die obere Preisklasse, die ist hier fehl am Platze. Dafür taugt eher die zähere Mittelklasse.


----------



## Andal (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Diese Bild zeigt auf der Stippermesse 2014 in Bremen, wie sich hochwertige Kopfruten in der Waagerechten halten. Wenn man da einen Schwabbelstock vom Wühltisch daneben packt, liegt der eher wie ein Seil auf dem Boden.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> eine billige Rute mag vom Aufdruck her das selbe wiegen-aber spätestens wenn man beide mal eine Stunde in der Hand hatte wird man den unterschied merken .


 

Nennt sich auch Balancegewicht,weil das ist entscheidend.


Und je teurer die Pole wird,desto anfälliger wird sie gegen brüche schläge etc.darum behandeln wir die auch wie rohe eier und werden nervös wenn jemand der kein Plan hat um unsere Ruten und Kits turnt oder seine finger da nicht von lassen kann 


|wavey:


----------



## XxBenexX (31. März 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Jetzt will ich aber auch nochmal 

Wir wollen uns nichts vormachen wer Günstig Kauft, Kauft oft zweimal...

Ich Fische z.b. rein aus Hobby (keine Wettkämpfe o.ä) ich benutze sowohl als auch Günstig wie (Teure) Ruten.

Zum Stippen bei uns an der Weser fische ich meist mit der Pole einer Browning Xitan die sich im Set auch im 4 Stelligem Bereich bewegt. Ich aber sagen muss z.b. 400gr Gewicht mehr auf 13m im Strom bei einer Angelzeit von z.b. 4Std und das alles noch ruhig halten um den Köder sauber anzubieten ist schon fast unmöglich... Mein Fazit für ein sauberes Angeln sollten sich eine Pole um die max 1000gr bewegen und auf 13m keinen Meter durchhängen... Da sind die Preise im Bezug aufs Material und Entwicklungskosten schon gerechtfertigt.


Ach und noch mal so am rande, zu den Kosten der Rute kommt nochmal das Zubehör |supergri 

Wo man nochmal soviel Geld versenken kann 


#h Bene


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

hab mir vor X Jahren auch mal den Luxus geleistet und mir ne sechs Meter für 780 ,-DM zugelegt,meine andern für 90,-DM und 256,-DM
 sind ja auch nicht schlecht aber mit der macht es doch bedeutend mehr 
 Spaß.Selbstverständlich muß man mit so einem feingestrickten Teil auch wie mit einem rohen Ei umgehen.Im angeltechnischem Vergleich ist es 
 etwa so als ob man mit ner guten 3 Meterrute fischt.


----------



## rotauge31 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Kopfrute für 5 oder 800 € ? Was rechtfertigt die Preise?*

Hi
Ich glaube es ist schwer jemanden der nicht stippt und auch nicht das Intresse hat zu erklären warum man soviel Geld ausgibt,es ist ja nicht nur die Rute sondern auch dase ganze Rundherrum .Und eins dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen Angler sind verrückt jeder in seine Richtung das ist ja das schöne an unseren hobby.
Gruß Rotauge 31


----------

